# My Granddaughter Has COVID



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 5, 2022)

And she was vaccinated last fall. She had to be to attend college and live on campus. She decided to stay and take summer courses. Stockton's work study program paid for her tuition and room and board when she signed up to work for one of their partner organizations...in this case one of the casinos. She cannot work the casino floor because she's underage but in her position, she does interact with customers. We video chatted with her a couple of days ago. She said she doesn't feel bad, nowhere hurts and it's like she has a cold. My son and her mother are going down this weekend. She needs help with her laundry (a major concern she had) and meals since she has to self quarantine.  I expect to video chat with her again today and get an update. 

She and her brother managed to stay COVID free when their mother got in early on in the pandemic. My granddaughter has OCD and is a germaphobe, so I'm sure she was being careful the whole time at school and work.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2022)

Sounds like a pretty typical case of Covid for those who are vaccinated. I know a few people who have gotten it, and they all say it was like having a sore throat for a few days, nothing more.  The vaccine has probably saved umpteen million lives.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 5, 2022)

Prayers for a speedy recovery for your granddaughter.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 5, 2022)

Buckeye said:


> Prayers for a speedy recovery for your granddaughter.


Thank you so much


----------



## Mike (Jul 6, 2022)

I am sorry to read this, OneEyedDiva, a sad case and you
are too far away to offer help, which I am sure you would
do, if you were closer.

Hopefully she will get better very soon, I send some healing
her way.

Mike.


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2022)

Praying for her to have a quick recovery


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> And she was vaccinated last fall. She had to be to attend college and live on campus. She decided to stay and take summer courses. Stockton's work study program paid for her tuition and room and board when she signed up to work for one of their partner organizations...in this case one of the casinos. She cannot work the casino floor because she's underage but in her position, she does interact with customers. We video chatted with her a couple of days ago. She said she doesn't feel bad, nowhere hurts and it's like she has a cold. My son and her mother are going down this weekend. She needs help with her laundry (a major concern she had) and meals since she has to self quarantine.  I expect to video chat with her again today and get an update.
> 
> She and her brother managed to stay COVID free when their mother got in early on in the pandemic. My granddaughter has OCD and is a germaphobe, so I'm sure she was being careful the whole time at school and work.


My mothers bestie got it. She's ok now. Wish my mom could've been ok. Hope your grand daughter gets over it soon.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2022)

Sorry to see this, @OneEyedDiva 
I hope she does get better quickly, and not have any further problems with it.
Let us know how she is doing.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm so sorry to hear of this, @OneEyedDiva    Will keep you and your loved ones in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 7, 2022)

So sorry to hear this, but I'm glad she isn't suffering any severe symptoms.  All the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 7, 2022)

@Mike @Tish @MarciKS @dseag2 @PamfromTx @Kaila @Buckeye  Thank you all *so much* for your well wishes. I will pass them on to her.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 8, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> And she was vaccinated last fall. She had to be to attend college and live on campus. She decided to stay and take summer courses. Stockton's work study program paid for her tuition and room and board when she signed up to work for one of their partner organizations...in this case one of the casinos. She cannot work the casino floor because she's underage but in her position, she does interact with customers. We video chatted with her a couple of days ago. She said she doesn't feel bad, nowhere hurts and it's like she has a cold. My son and her mother are going down this weekend. She needs help with her laundry (a major concern she had) and meals since she has to self quarantine.  I expect to video chat with her again today and get an update.
> 
> She and her brother managed to stay COVID free when their mother got in early on in the pandemic. My granddaughter has OCD and is a germaphobe, so I'm sure she was being careful the whole time at school and work.


I hope your granddaughter is feeling better.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 8, 2022)

My family was really good about vaccinations, masking, and distancing.  Yet it swept through our family.  The severity of symptoms correlated with age/generation.  My great-grand babies only had a slight temperature for a day or so.  I'm still not symptom-free after initial symptoms and positive test on May 19th.  But, as @Sunny said, "The vaccine has probably saved umpteen million lives."  I'm glad your granddaughter's symptoms are mild and hope that she is able to keep her virus contained.  Best wishes. ~ Em


----------



## Remy (Jul 16, 2022)

I hope she's over it by now and feeling better.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 16, 2022)

Thank you so much @Patricia @Em in Ohio  and @Remy She is doing well and returned to work a week ago. She was moved from her quarantined room back to the regular dorm a couple of days before that.

 

Em, I'm so sorry your family had to go through that, especially after being so diligent with safety protocols. I pray that everyone recovered well and that there will be no long hauler effects for anyone.


----------

